# Recoil Springs



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

What do you think of recoil spring weight. I need to replace the my older Commander spring, and thought I would do both Commanders at the same time. 
18 pounds is standard, I was thinking of going to 20 pounds. I shoot mostly factory ammo (federal white box and CCI Brass). I was thinking of less recoil and easier to find brass.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

There is no advantage to lighter springs unless you are shooting lighter loads. The heavier spring will probably cause ejection problems. I say stay with the recommended spring and you'll be fine. Two pounds of sring preasure can make a big difference in your pistol. Good luck Mr.Bill.


----------



## falshman70 (Jul 13, 2006)

I agree with Baldy. Go to Wolff and get the springs they recommend. They have a variable spring that is about a 1/2 lb, eavier than the standard constant weight spring. You may try both and see if one works better for you. They include a firing pin spring with the recoil spring, so it's a twofer.


----------



## Mike Barham (Mar 30, 2006)

I am generally of the opinion that springs should be left at factory weight unless there is some very compelling reason to change. The engineers who designed the Commander in 1949 seemed to know what they were doing, since the gun is still with us over half a century later.


----------

